

Show HN: Nooot – Share text using the key phrase, access it from anywhere - refut
http://nooot.co

======
oliwary
Perfect! Sometimes I need to send a dropbox link from one of my devices to a
computer at work to print and stuff. Until now I have always used email or
facebook, but because I use long passphrases and a key manager logging in on
the other computer is always a hassle. This will serve that use perfectly -
use a random passphrase and then paste the link, type in on other computer and
then open it from there. Great!

I would love to set an expiry date for this use case though as I only need the
link for one minute to retrieve the files.

~~~
refut
Thanks a lot for the feedback! That’s how we use Nooot on our own :) You can
just delete the text from the note after you’ve copied the link, it will be
deleted permanently.

~~~
oliwary
Ah, I see. I've started a list of use-cases at "uses".

------
rhythmvs
Nice! Is it a deliberate design decession to not replicate the key phrase in
the url, and have the notes be shareable as a direct link?

~~~
refut
Thanks. Yes we tried to implement another way of sharing, not standard via
url. Instead you can share notes via the key phrase on nooot - very easy to
tell in person or via the phone.

~~~
rhythmvs
Surely, DM `nooot.co/keyphrase` is much easier than texting ‘Go to
[http://nooot.co](http://nooot.co), then type “keyphrase”.’ So what are the
objections against a shareable url? Persistence, security? (Just curious.)

~~~
refut
We just wanted to make Nooot to feel super "clean" that was the main reason,
also security. But we are super flexible and maybe going to add links later if
we'll see that people don't feel some kind of distracted by the changed Url.
Also it is possible that we are overthinking everything :D

~~~
rhythmvs
I see, thanks. (Plus, I guess getting the slugs right — the mess that comes
with percentage encoded unicode chars — perhaps won’t be worth the effort.)

------
anhad13
This is really fun. This is like the Yo for notes! But since its public and
anyone can see what I've written, I probably won't use it for collaboration!

------
alex_g
This is fantastic! I think it would be helpful to be able to change key
phrases just by clicking and editing, rather than having to click that arrow
button. At the very least move the arrow button to the left side of the
phrase.

~~~
refut
That’s a cool idea, thanks.

------
dyladan
Love super simple ideas like this. Is there a way to link directly to a nooot
so I don't have to tell my friend to type in a specific phrase? Is there any
way to lock a nooot so it can't be edited by other people?

~~~
refut
Thanks for the kind words. I like the idea of locking nooots, gonna think
about it. Right now you can just choose a longer phrase.

Regarding the link sharing, we wanted to make it that way, because we felt it
will be easier later to tell “apple @ nooot” or something like that, or via
phone or even IRL. But we will see how it goes.

~~~
dyladan
I don't see any reason why you couldn't have it both ways. A link is more
convenient sometimes and a phrase other times.

~~~
refut
Thanks for the feedback, we just tried to make it as "clear" as possible, but
your point definitely makes sense.

------
kej
It would be nice to be able to remove entries from the recently accessed key
phrase list, and maybe there should be an option when creating a text to not
let it be stored in the history, so it has to be typed in each time.

~~~
refut
Really good points, thanks.

------
jakub_g
I am the bad guy who blocks mixpanel with adblock and the page is blank for me
because of that. Not sure if this is intentional or just was never considered?

~~~
refut
Sorry for that, it is not intentional, we'll fix it.

------
alex_g
I found the secret.

~~~
sixdimensional
CYOA! That's epic.

~~~
alex_g
Check out the story too.

------
sekasi
Hey Author, this is a really cool idea! I will definitely use this. Just
wanted to give you some kudos. Thanks for showing <3

~~~
refut
Thank you Very appreciated

------
x0054
If it's ok, I would like to shamelessly plug a very similar project I finished
about 5 years ago:

[http://carpynotes.com/](http://carpynotes.com/)

It's notes plus a todo list. The user manual is auto loaded into the body of
any blank note, just delete it and get going, read it first :) If you guys
from the OP like any of the ideas, please borrow, the CarpyNotes projects has
been dead for a while now, but some people use it on occasion, so I keep it
running.

~~~
x0054
I forgot to mention, notes on how CarpyNotes works are also available at
[http://carpynotes.com/editor/popups/about.html](http://carpynotes.com/editor/popups/about.html)

------
lytedev
There seems to be a minor bug where visiting a keyphrase with an apostraphe
causes the HTML entity to replace it.

~~~
refut
Thanks, we'll fix it.

------
alex_g
I made a 'help' menu to highlight some of the neater stuff I contributed to.

~~~
refut
Thanks, we'll definetely review it.

------
mazlix
The keyphrase <script>alert(1);</script> didn't work :p

------
lightlike
enter `<script type='text/javascript'>alert(1);</script>` as a note phrase,
visit another note, then click the door icon

------
insensible
I think you found a more direct UI for simple wikis. Nice.

~~~
refut
Thanks, that’s an interesting way to look at Nooot

------
bikamonki
How do you avoid collisions of passphrases?

~~~
refut
We don’t do that, so you can actually collaborate on one note in real time
with others.

------
hyyypr
Markdown support would be nice :)

------
Kiro
I found it really fun testing out various phrases and see where people had
written before:

HN

Hacker News

Hello

Test

Nooot

